# Problemas con amplificador de 100W de Luciperrro



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

tuve un pequeño problema con este amplificador:
arme el primer canal y anduvo a la primera, hace una hora termine el otro canal.
conecto todo como debe ser y se escucho un instante y luego se empezo a escuchar un zumbido.
al rato se puso roja una de las resistencias de 0.47ohm asi que desenchufe todo y me puse a revisar, sin encontrar ningun problema.
que sera? 
sera que los capacitores de la fuente seran muy chicos, son de 3300uf/63v?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité este post al separar el tema para que fuera simple encontrar el diagrama del que se habla.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> tuve un pequeño problema:


No te preocupes, es de lo más normal.



			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> arme el primer canal y anduvo a la primera, hace una hora termine el otro canal.


¿De qué circuito?



			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> conecto todo como debe ser y se escucho un instante y luego se empezo a escuchar un zumbido.


Probablemente voló algún transistor. Quizá esté oscilando y eso haya causado el problema.



			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> al rato se puso roja una de las resistencias de 0.47ohm asi que desenchufe todo y me puse a revisar, sin encontrar ningun problema.
> que sera?


O entró en corto un transistor de potencia o el driver lo mandó a conducir como loco y por eso se calentó.



			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> sera que los capacitores de la fuente seran muy chicos, son de 3300uf/63v?


Son chicos para cualquier amplificador de más de 20W, pero no causan las fallas que describís.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

hola!
es el de 100w propuesto al principio!
voy a probar los transistores de potencia en otro amplificador (el zinclair z no se cuanto de 20w) que acepta los tip35c, y por las dudas cambio los tip41 y 42


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> hola!
> es el de 100w propuesto al principio!
> voy a probar los transistores de potencia en otro amplificador (el zinclair z no se cuanto de 20w) que acepta los tip35c, y por las dudas cambio los tip41 y 42



Antes de cambiar transistores a lo loco, o probarlos en otro amplificador, medilos...
Te va a resultar más simple y vas a evitar quemar algo probando si funcionan.

Viendo el esquema, sería muy raro que oscilara así que me inclinaría por algo mal soldado/conectado o por un transistor de mala calidad que se quemó y mandó al resto a hacer ruido o quemarse.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

medi  todos los tip y todos funcionan! voy a revisar los bc337 y 327!
una pregunta por bc337 me dieron un c337-40
sera lo mismo?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Son lo mismo.
C337 es el BC337, y ese "40" marca el grupo de ganancias en el que está.

Ah, fijate que las resistencias que se calentaron no se hayan cortado (las grandes, de 5W)


Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

ok! ahora me voy a poner a medir todo! gracias!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

bueno! despues de medir los tip35c, todos funcionan hasta los tip41 y 42
me dispuse a poner un tester en la fuente a la salida y me dio esto:
la parte -49 gnd da 48, pero la parte +49 gnd baja hasta +8
a que se debe? 
la resistencia que se pone roja pertenece a la parte positiva!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ...y me dio esto:
> la parte -49 gnd da 48, pero la parte +49 gnd baja hasta +8
> a que se debe?



¡Se deba a que tenés un corto machazo!

Si todos los transistores están bien, revisá no tener un puente entre pistas o algo por el estilo. Más que el amplificador tiene protección contra cortos...

Si ponés fotos de lo que hiciste (de los dos lados de la placa) va a ser más simple apuntar para donde está el problema.


Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

me parece que encontre el problema!
la placa la hice a mano (tuve problemas haciandola con el metodo de la plancha)
aunque revise todo como 6 veces y todo concuerda! voy a revisar todo de vuelta y les cuento!

PD: cuando termine de soldar quedo como una resina entre las pistas, producida por el estaño. esto estara produciendo el corto?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

La resina no te va a hacer ningún corto, pero puede estar tapando alguno que te haya quedado. Medí continuidad por todos lados a ver por dónde salta el error.

Y ya que decís de los problemas haciendo la placa... Posteá fotos a ver qué puede ser lo que pasó.

Saludos

PS: Separé esto del hilo donde estaba porque ya nos estamos yendo bastante del tema original.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

si! ya me parecia que me estaba llendo a la mi...!
en fin, ahi estan las fotos (son de celular, perdon)
el cable amarillo en el medio es un puente porque me olvide de dibujar esa pista!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

No se diferencia mucho, pero por 2115 se ve que tenés un lindo lío de cosas arriba de la placa. Revisá que los disipadores no estén en contacto eléctrico con nada ni haciendo cortos (se ve probable eso).
De 2116, parece que te vendieron transistores truchos. No se ve como la serigrafía de ST, aunque no puedo asegurar que sean falsos.
De 2117, reitero que te fijes por cortos. No se ve muy bien pero parecen estar bastante cerquita las pistas.

Espero que algo de eso te ayude a encontrar la falla.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 26, 2009)

dios quiera que funcione, encontre dos pistas que estaban cortadas por milimetros.
mañana seguire buscando bien! ojala que sea ese el problema!

PD: ojala que no sean truchos los 8 tip35c ,me salieron $40 en total. es mas, me parece muy confiable la casa de electronica donde los compre (queda en san miguel)


----------



## leop4 (Jun 27, 2009)

10$ cada uno es una afono jaja perdona que te lo diga asi pero yo los pague 6$ y no son nada truchos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 27, 2009)

perdona es $5 cada uno. $5 por 8: $40


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 27, 2009)

bueno, despues de volverme loco, medi todo y lo unico que se quemo es un tip35c de la parte positiva y la resistencia de 0,47 ohms que va en el emisor de dicho transistor!
la verdad me desconcierta porque probe todo,medi todo y tendria que funcionar, pero bueno ya arrancara

PD: en la foto muestro que se quemo

PDD: ese no es mi amplificadorp pero lo puse a modo de ilustracion


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Bueno ya es un avance. Encontrar qué se quemó ayuda. Abrí el transistor quemado y vemos si es uno falsificado o no. 

Para abrirlo: Ponelo de canto sobre algo sólido y duro (un yunque sería ideal, una morsa funciona bien y con las baldosas del patio andará) y con cuidado de no hacer un desastre le empezás a pegar con un martillo sobre el lateral que queda para arriba. En algún momento se va a separar el plástico negro de la base metálica. Quizá tengas que golpearlo de los dos lados, eso lo verás cuando lo estés haciendo.

Hecho esto, sacá fotos y miramos. Podés leerte este tema para saber un poco sobre estas falsificaciones, y si resultaran falsos, colgá las fotos ahí.

Estas son las dos únicas serigrafías originales de ST que he visto:
Como verás, el encapsulado es diferente, pero la serigrafía no debería serlo.










La de abajo está tallada en el plástico (es genérica, el resto de los datos dependerán del TR particular que sea).


Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 28, 2009)

bueno cacho, despues de abrir un tip quemado, descubri que fui asaltado!
tiene una diminuta pastillas de silicio y esta directamente conectada al colector, es muy pequeña, debe tener 2mm x 4mm, nisiquiera tiene el pegamento blanco!
me siento estafado! los compre en ese lugar porque siempre venden de todo y accesible!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 28, 2009)

Y las fotos, Si dices que no encontrastes pegamento dudo que sea falso.

Esperamos las fotos.

PD: Revisare en el hilo de transistores falsificados.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 28, 2009)

las fotos mas tarde las subo!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 28, 2009)

aca la foto, disculpen la calidad no encuentro la otra camara


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2009)

No se ve muy bien que digamos (un poco de foco vendría bárbaro), pero con eso es suficiente como para sospechar. Es rara la forma de la pastilla y si las medidas que decís son correctas, es medio chica.

Saludos y no te sientas solo. A todos nos han vendido ya de esos transistorcitos chinos de juguete.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 29, 2009)

yo estoy seguro que son truchos!
ya medi todo en la placa, medi los tip41 y 42, probe los 337,327, medi la fuente, amperaje
lo unico que fallo fueron los malditos tip35c! anduvieron segundos y volaron!

mas tarde los compro en otra casa de electronica y me aseguro que sean como los que me mostraste! o de ultima compro algun reemplazo! gracias!

PD: cuando encuentre la camara buena subo fotos de vuelta!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

No te vuelvas loco (todavía  ) por los transistores.

Estuve viendo unos TIP3055 reventados que tenía por acá y las pastillas cuadradas tienen (con calibre y a ojo nomás) 2,5mm de lado. Eso da una superficie de 6,25mm². Si algo me falló en la medición podrán ser de hasta 3mm de lado (9mm²). Medí bien (lo mejor que puedas) las tuyas y fijate si estás por esas superficies.

Por otro lado, podés sacar el quemado y probar el amplificador. NO CONECTES parlantes inicialmente. Debería andar si no hubiera nada más fallando (leé el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre cómo probar amplificadores). 

Medí si hay voltaje de continua en la salida (entrada a tierra) y chequeá calentamiento de todo.
Si nada se calienta y no hay voltaje, vamos bien. Terminá las pruebas del tutorial y probá con un parlante y *muy bajito*.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 29, 2009)

ok! mañana mido todo mas tranquilo  y comento los resulatados


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 30, 2009)

te comento lo que hice:

para descansar un poco de este esquema,  me dicidi y erme otro amplificador que ya habia armado y funciona hace 4 meses, pero con estos tip35.
lo probe con el foco  y todo perfecto, medi las tensiones y se mantenian estables, hasta que medi la carriente de salida!
me encontre con 100v continuos en la salida! sera obra de los transistores truchos?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Que tal!. La foto que posteas del transistor que abriste, te puedo decir que por el tamaño y la forma de la pastilla es totalmente apocrifo, y ese siempre es un gran problema, es algo complejo saber que y a quien comprarle el material, aqui en mi ciudad son algo especiales, cuando compras un transistor de "potencia" te dicen: tengo de 5 pesos y tengo de 60 pesos!; ya con eso te das una idea de que el vendedor sabe lo que te  esta vendiendo, es algo poco etico pero a ellos lo que les interesa son las ventas. Te recomiendo que busques un buen provedor para adquirir tu material ya que a la lara te va salir mas caro.

Saludos y que pronto este funcionando tu placa de potencia.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 30, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta!
caundo compre los transisitores los compre ahi porque es un lugar que se dedica exclusivamente a vender componentes, vende hasta lo mas loco y a un precio accesible!
la verdad, al abrirlo era evidente que era falso, aparte el problema que tenia era en los transistores, otra cosa no podia ser. Entraron en corto y dejaron pasar continua a la salida!
voy a probar con 2sc3281 o tip3055!
cual me recomendas? servira el tip33c?
lo alimento con +-50 5a!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ...voy a probar con 2sc3281 o tip3055!
> cual me recomendas? servira el tip33c?
> lo alimento con +-50 5a!



Definitivamente el 3055 va a estar bastante exigido (soporta hasta 60V entre C y E). No te recomiendo usarlos.
El TIP33C soporta el voltaje necesario y puede servir, aunque algo limitado en la disipación de potencia (80W a 25 grados). Claramente el 2SC3281 es el mejor de los que proponés, inclusive mejor que el TIP35C, pero (maldito _pero_) en Argentina los transistores con nomenclatura japonesa no son muy frecuentes y suelen ser falsificaciones.

La más simple que tenés es buscar los TIP35C originales. Son suficientemente comunes como para poder encontrarlos y cuestan unos 5 a 7 pesos.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 30, 2009)

hola! hoy fue a comprar y consegui los tip35c originales! me rei media hora, los consegui a una cuadra de donde compre los truchos! son iguales al segundo encapsulado que me mostraste! me salieron $6,50


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno... 
Por fin buenas noticias: Conseguiste originales y te reíste un rato.

Sugerencia: Antes de colocar los nuevos y después de haber sacado los viejos, encendé el amplificador y *medí voltajes para ver si hay algo fuera de lo normal*. Inclusive tendrías que poder escuchar el audio a bajo volumen sin distorsión *sin* los TIP35 instalados. Hacé esta prueba si no encontrás voltajes raros, y si escuchás bien el audio, recién ahí instalá los nuevos.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 30, 2009)

bueno! no hice caso a lo que dijiste!
pero...... Esta funcionando!1      
suena tremendo, no calienta tanto, no distorciona, no tien ningun ruido extraño mas que el audio!

les quiero agredecer a todos los que hicieron posible este amplificador! y decirles a todos los que quieran intentarlo que lo hagan y tengan mucho cuidado con los transistores truchos! es facil  de reconocerlos!
solo dicen el nombre del transistor, NADA MAS, solo el nombre; las letras son borrosas!
cuando compre estos originales no dude que lo eran! se notaban que eran de verdad! ajajaja! gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenísimo. Ya anda.

Saludos y a disfrutar de buena música.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jul 1, 2009)

si anda muy bien! los estuve usando como cuatro horas y nada! ni se mosquea!
mas tarde tengo que comprar los otros 4 tip para el otro canal!
gracias y saludos!


----------



## pato_p (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola primero que nada, bueno les comento que yo tuve el mismo problema con el mismo amplificador pero por falta de tiempo lo deje de lado, ahora que me puse a mirarlo otra ves decido abrir uno de los TIP 35C para ver si eran falso y a mi me parece que si lo son, no se que diran ustedes. Me llama la atensión que la pastilla es muy chica por la potencia que disipa y ademas esta media torcida.
Los transistores son de marca ON y buscando en el datasheet no aparece que lo fabriquen en ese encapsulado. Les dejo una foto a ver si ustedes saben decirme si son falsos o no.

Saludos.


----------

